
Notifications for Alexa - hbosch
https://developer.amazon.com/blogs/alexa/post/8cc45487-d5fb-413b-b6c7-eeea4794d10c/amazon-announces-notifications-for-alexa-feature-is-coming-soon-sign-up-to-stay-tuned
======
fillskills
Oh no! More notifications. Its much easier to scroll through multiple
notifications with your eyes than it is to go listen to them. Voice interfaces
as they stand, are not a great place for notifications. Also notifications on
voice should not be coming directly from developers to consumer. Instead it
should lead to an AI that is able to understand contextual information about
the user and the situation, then change the notification accordingly. All
notifications are not the same. Missing a bus notification is way more
important if you are actually planning to catch that particular bus. Otherwise
it is just annoying. This will be a great feature to watch for.

------
musclehacker
This is huge for the Alexa echo system. It will finally allow for skills and
products to communicate with the users via updates rather than uses always
having to initiate the request.

~~~
frogfuzion
Agreed. And this is why I never tried to develop for it because this is a
massively useful use case for our home that just wasn't available.

------
Pharylon
And the Google Home still can't do reminders.

I really don't understand how Google is dropping the ball so bad here.

------
jessriedel
I hope it will be easier to disable notification on echo than for Kindle on
Android.

